# Knitting Looms



## nancyg823 (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anyone used these looms? 
I've knitted for many years. Never used these looms. 
Are they faster than hand knitting? 
Are the stitches' tension uniform? 
Can projects that require increases/decreases, like sweaters, be knitted on these looms?

Thanks


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

I find that I am much quicker with needles than looms. However, I don't work with looms often. I have heard from people that once you are practiced on looms, it goes very quickly. I find that my stitches are much tighter on looms than they are on needles. I feel like I am a bit limited for patterns with looms as well. Just my humble opinion, but they are truly not for me. I have a ton of them that sit in my craft room and never get used.


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

looms are very slow going. i think they're more meant for non knitters who want a knit look fabric. i used to use them and then got frustrated and learned to knit.  tension is uniform and you can increase/decrease but it's a pain. Also purling is difficult.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

They are great for just doing beanie type hats. I have a friend that does Hundreds, yes Hundreds for a hospital in the Seattle area. I would be bored to death, doing the same thing, over and over. I have tried and I do use a round loom for a few things.


----------



## nancyg823 (Nov 21, 2013)

From the instructions on YouTube, it looks like the yarn is being crocheted around the pegs, which I don't see how that would speed up things much more than needle knitting.

Also, the portability of the needles makes the looms not so practical.

I suppose the looms work best for non-knitters.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I do both and crochet. Love loom knitting . When my artheris acts up I can loom. Love it!!!! Mary


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a knitter and I use the loom to make hats for charity. The pattern I use calls for two strands of yarn, and it makes a double band for additional warmth around the ears. I love the results and it is mindless work that can be done while watching TV. The hats make up more quickly than using needles. It's just something different for a change. I have not done anything else with the loom. However, since I knit and crochet for charity, the loom allows me to make nice warm hats quickly. Several other women in my group have also learned how to make the hats on the loom, and they enjoy using the loom for this purpose as well.


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

I loom knit and I hand knit. The speed depends on what you do with the looms. if you do simple e wrap it is very fast. You can knit and purl and increase and decrease. You can also do short rows and cables. Instructions about how to do this can be found on youtube or other places on line. I enjoy using looms and I also enjoy using needles and crochet.. It depends on what you want to do and it is not necessarily faster.... at least not for me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with the negative responses. Super slow going and the stitches get very tight and hard to maneuver. I have used the Martha Stewart and the good quality sock loom - forgot the name - and they are collecting dust. I did not have the strenght to fight the stitches.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

nancyg823 said:


> From the instructions on YouTube, it looks like the yarn is being crocheted around the pegs, which I don't see how that would speed up things much more than needle knitting.
> 
> Also, the portability of the needles makes the looms not so practical.
> 
> I suppose the looms work best for non-knitters.


There is a crochet cast on for loom and stick knitting and each type of knitting uses both stitches ie; knit and purl with variations abounding in each venue. My looms travel very comfortably and I have not experienced the piercings that Grandmother, Mom, and other knitters I know of have. Came close when a crochet needle almost gave me a purple heart. Ho ho. We are all knitters whether we use fingers, arms, knitting looms, sticks, circulars, and/or ...... we are all knitting our stitches. I applaud the skill brought by you to your chosen tool. Happy Holidays to all! Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

after some practice your stitches will loosen up. Some people use a yarn guide to make their stitches looser and more uniform. I own a lot of looms and have been using them for over 6 years. I find I can take most of my looms anywhere I want to. I just pop them in a bag with some yarn and off I go.Most needle knitting patterns can be converted to the loom. You are not limited to what can be made. There are many stitches for the looms... I love my looms..


----------



## egreenfi (Dec 28, 2013)

Karen, thanks for your comments. I received a Martha Stewart loom for Christmas. Can you point me to some sources for stitches and patters, please?


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I find loom knitting slow. However, I absolutely love my knitting board (it's a double sided straight loom) for double knitting. I have the Martha Stewart but I prefer the Authentic Knitting Board. Its wood with metal pegs. As far as patterns there are quite a few.
www.knittingboard.com/
http://gettinitpegged.com/
Do a youtube search under loom knitting, you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I love my looms. I have made many hats and scarves. I have also make several pairs of fingerless mittens. I have two different 10 stitch blankets I'm working on with the loom. I've made several pairs of socks on a sock loom and they come out great. I have never been able to figure out how to needle knit socks, but I certainly can loom knit them and do the short row heels and toes. I have a basketweave afghan on the S loom. So there are lots of things you can make. You aren't limited.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

egreenfi said:


> Karen, thanks for your comments. I received a Martha Stewart loom for Christmas. Can you point me to some sources for stitches and patters, please?


go to the Lion Brand site, they have specific patterns for the Martha.( I just call mine, Martha) There are videos on you tube also. 
There are a lot of negative comments on here about looms and I totally disagree with all of them. I have been looming for over 6 years, I teach classes and I can loom knit pretty fast. I sat beside a friend who was needle knitting and I was much faster that she(we were knitting the same thing) As with all techniques, time and using the craft makes one speedier.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

There are a lot of negative comments on here about looms and I totally disagree with all of them. I have been looming for over 6 years, I teach classes and I can loom knit pretty fast. I sat beside a friend who was needle knitting and I was much faster that she(we were knitting the same thing) As with all techniques, time and using the craft makes one speedier.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

nancyg823 said:


> Has anyone used these looms?
> I've knitted for many years. Never used these looms.
> Are they faster than hand knitting?
> Are the stitches' tension uniform?
> ...


Hi Nancy823, 
I must be missing something as there are a lot of different looms. "These looms" is of a group known to you, can you provide a picture? And a brand name? Moon Loomer


----------



## nancyg823 (Nov 21, 2013)

Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Nancy823,
> I must be missing something as there are a lot of different looms. "These looms" is of a group known to you, can you provide a picture? And a brand name? Moon Loomer


Hello Moon Loomer,
Not sure I understand your statement "These looms is of a group known to you...."
I've never used the looms, nor a knitting machine. That is why I was inquiring about the looms. Also, I'm not sure what picture you're asking for.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

nancyg823 said:


> Hello Moon Loomer,
> Not sure I understand your statement "These looms is of a group known to you...."
> I've never used the looms, nor a knitting machine. That is why I was inquiring about the looms. Also, I'm not sure what picture you're asking for.


You used "These Looms" as if you are referring to a certain group, pile, stack, or handful of looms, that you know about. Some person sent me an article from the Milwaukee Journal/Sentinel, about a man in Muskego, Wis., that loom knits three hats a day (I did it once, one day, the next day my swollen hands would not help me dress, and you can laugh your way through my day figuring how much soaking my hands needed so I could get dressed and feed) and he has done it for the last three years! He is a stash eater. I on the other loom have a loom with a preposed hat that started to look bad to me and has not gotten a wrap or stitch in ever so long. Those are the extremes known to me, and it sounds like knitting to me. Pick your tool; arms, spools, sticks, circulars, looms, etc all have pluses negatives enjoy your art, and may your talent bloom. Moon Loomer


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it is a matter of preference. Many people probably prefer one over the other (needles versus looms), but usually once something becomes second nature, having to do something differently can create a few headaches. I personally like loom knitting and have made several things on them. I just started loom knitting (and crocheting) about 6 months ago as I wanted to do something different other than potholders. Some looms are better than others, yes, but even working with the looms you learn how to control the tension so the stitches are not so tight and after the first couple of projects, I found it was pretty simple.

I cannot knit with needles due to certain conditions (would love to give it a try for fun) and do crochet simple projects when I am able to, but like anything else it takes a short while to learn it if you've never done it before and then the possibilities are endless. It may not be for everyone, but regardless which needle craft you do, it still turns out great. Just saying.


----------

